# How Much Can I Sell This Vintage Bike For ?



## Kcspeeze (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone know anything about this bike and what is it worth . Found it in my Hollywood basement apt bulding. Spent 10 dollars for Innertubes . I have no clue. Help if you can .


----------



## mongeese (Apr 15, 2016)

All depends on how it is marketed. Great bike for some people- garbage for others. Key is to find the right buyer if money is your incentive. 100$ is what I would be ok with but that's me.


----------



## morton (Apr 16, 2016)

Just sold one recently for $70.....bike was completely torn down and all new bearing grease, frame waxed, brake pads. cables, new tires....paint was great and it looked terrific.  Didn't make a cent on the deal, just wanted to save it and provide a nice ride for someone.  Went to a camp that gives youths  from big cities a chance to experience a rural setting for a couple of weeks in the summer.  In that condition in my area would sit at $20 unless someone realized it had a number of good parts they needed.


----------



## momo608 (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting history and almost shocking that the manufacturing of it hasn't been moved to China.
Say it was Marilyn Monroe's bike and ask 10k OBO.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gazelle_(bicycle)


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 16, 2016)

There's a red one at my local flea market. he has a dealer  indoor booth that occupies more space than most everybody.  That front fender always catches my eye. So, to give ya an idea how reasonable this guys is. All of his used bikes are tuned up to some degree so, they're all ride able out the door.  The guy deals in brand new and old bikes. better but not by much in used almost collectible bikes he keeps indoor @ $30-100 bucks, junk and crap but tuned and ride-able he puts outside when he's open 3 days a week for $10-15 bucks.  I usually stop by to check his used parts junk which only has something once a year or so. But Tires, new Kendra balloon white walls @ 15 bucks, you can't beat that price anywhere. . That red one has been outside for more than 6 months, maybe even a year since I first noticed it.

I.E. there's collectors for them but few and far between. [edit] oh yeah I forgot, it's a boy's too. [wink]


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2016)

What's not mentioned in the wiki about the company is they built a large portion of bike-boom Raleighs, which will have serial numbers beginning with G ('73-'82)

in Deutsche, here is your bike in a '66 brochure
.    https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B32pci5b781haVNlaWZ1akdDaHc/edit

A less than appetizing photo above, and someone should tell her that riding with locked elbows will injure neck vertebrae.  
As far as the China thing, the Dutch are the most bike-oriented nation in the western world, and one could earn a good living there just repairing flats.
http://inhabitat.com/dutch-city-boasts-three-times-as-many-bikes-as-cars/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 17, 2016)

Lots of single speeds there. It's very low and flat for the most part, especially in the north and west.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 17, 2016)

yes, they took it out of the North Sea


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 17, 2016)

might get tube cost back


----------



## Yooperman (Apr 17, 2016)

My wife got this Huffy Sportsman (1955 vintage raleigh women's 3-speed) at the classic bicycle in Ann Arbor two years back for $60 cash. she added basket, bell new seat, tires and shifter cable. She loves it's short frame and light weight. She enjoys it around town and has taken it to Michigan's Mackinac Island.


----------



## Yooperman (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Yooperman (Apr 17, 2016)

Fixed up and made pretty again this bicycle has no problem out performing the $100 Walley World Bicycle. And ya 60 years of character!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good-looking result.  A little Meguier's polsh chased by wax will sure spruce up black paint.
The rider of this bike might want a different saddle - the more upright the riding position, the wider you need.  Of course saddle choice is a Very Personal thing. 
My daughter's upright has a (discontinued) B68S.



pretty cool switchbacks on this trail, and steeper than they look


----------



## dillin crawley (May 10, 2016)

Hey everybody so i have this Schwinn Deluxe Stingray and I am wondering what it is worth? the bike is all original with generator and lights. Even rims are original it has THE ORIGINAL YELLOW MATCHING BABY SEAT WITH THE PADDING IN IT!!! Im just wondering what its worth? please help and send responses to 

 

 

 

 

 

 crawldil@student.portgae.k12.wi.us


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2016)

there's a Stingray page on the forum


----------



## crank (May 25, 2016)

Kcspeeze said:


> Anyone know anything about this bike and what is it worth . Found it in my Hollywood basement apt bulding. Spent 10 dollars for Innertubes . I have no clue. Help if you can .
> 
> View attachment 305674
> 
> ...




It's a rebranded Raleigh (Gazelle), probably circa 1970. So it's a Gazelle, it's English and it's Nottingham. Slightly less value as a womens' frame. Call it $75 - $100 depending on where you live.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

I believe the bike was made in Dieren, not Nottingham (maybe the serial number would answer that?)
After '73, if the serial no. begins with N, it was made in Nottingham, if it begins with G, it was made in Dieren (the Netherlands)

I believe you can find bike-boom Raleighs made in Dieren, but not (postwar) Gazelles made in Nottingham.

Not that we'll ever find out, because the OP has exactly 1 post and has never returned

http://www.rijwiel.net/gazellee.htm
http://www.rijwiel.net/artalgee.htm#regressi
Though the prewar Raleigh Gazelles suggest there was some kind of business arrangement between the Northumbrians and Dutch, at least on paper, Raleigh was not involved with Gazelle (Bataavus) until 1971, and I think this bike predates that by about 5 years.  I could be incorrect, and do think you nailed the value pretty well.
Cool bike for someone to ride, may take it awhile to become collectible.


----------

